# Hydretain



## Adreno (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello all!

I've been a lurker for a couple months and decided to officially sign-up! Before I damage my lawn, I have some questions about Hydretain.

I purchased a 15lb bag of Hydretain, the labels and YouTubers are in both directions. Could I apply this on a dry lawn, let it sit there until my sprinklers start up at 4am and is it possible to add too much of this product to the point it damages the lawn?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Adreno said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been a lurker for a couple months and decided to officially sign-up! Before I damage my lawn, I have some questions about Hydretain.
> 
> I purchased a 15lb bag of Hydretain, the labels and YouTubers are in both directions. Could I apply this on a dry lawn, let it sit there until my sprinklers start up at 4am and is it possible to add too much of this product to the point it damages the lawn?


You can apply it and let it sit until 4am, no problem. I suppose it would be possible to add so much that it damages the lawn somehow, but I've applied up to triple the recommended rate with no ill effects.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Will hydretain help in my seeding this summer or it's more effective to retain water to the roots?

I will be renovating my lawn on mid august and thinking of adding this to my soil before I put down the seeds.


----------

